

Crowdfunding bill just passed in the House - DennisP
http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h112-2930

======
cantwell
We need to all call our Senators to encourage them to pass this bill and pass
this bill fast. Anyone know if the Angel List team is doing any lobbying?
Likewise, are the VCs lobbying against it?

